# Spice/Herb forum



## Billdolfski (Sep 3, 2007)

I probably just missed the area, but as replete as the rest of this forum is it would seem to me that there should be a separate forum dealing with herbs/spices/seasoning.

Yes?  No?  Maybe?

or... There already is one, jerk =P


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 3, 2007)

Bill, there is no stand alone spice/herb forum.  Typically, spice herb questions appear in the forum appropriate for the dish that's being prepared.  For example, seasoning a pasta sauce or stew.

Otherwise, they would fit into the Misc or General forums.

What types of spice/herb questions do you envision in such a new forum?


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 3, 2007)

While a legitimate question it is as Andy says.  Most of the time herbs and spices fall into a category already provided associated with a specific food.  It's really hard to have a category for everything.  We talked about this in depth when formulating these forums and sub forums.  I hope that makes sense but we certainly appreciate all input as to how to make DC a better place.  

And like Andy, I would be interested in hearing what types of questions you foresee in such a forum.  It is always good to brainstorm.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 3, 2007)

How about how to grow (both outdoors & indoors), different types & what they're used for (the varieties & differences of basils & thymes these days are mindboggling), how to preserve, how to purchase & from where.  Different mixtures for different applications.  The list would be endless.  : )


----------



## Billdolfski (Sep 4, 2007)

I think Breezy is a little more onto something than I was.  We grow several different varieties of basil, a few thyme and a few oregano.  The real reason I was looking for a forum like this was so I could talk about how much I love Italian/flat leaf parsley =P


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 4, 2007)

For the time being you could discuss any of this stuff under Miscellaneous or the Today's Menu and *Food Talk* Forum.


----------

